# Mercury 4-stroke



## Dennis (Mar 29, 2008)

Any Body Got One Of The New Small Mercury 4 Strokes Im Thinking About Getting One And Was Wondering What You Thought Of Them


----------



## BIGGUS (Mar 30, 2008)

I love my 40hp EFI!!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 31, 2008)

They were rebranded Yamahas.

I don't know if they still are.

Nothing wrong with that, except that shiny black paint must be real expensive.


----------



## Bigbuck (Apr 14, 2008)

Got a 8hp and I love it. No mixing gas, just gas and some Sta-Bilt and go.


----------



## marine3 (Apr 16, 2008)

marine patrol purchased 6 -15 hp Mercs last year and they work great for us. All our motors 16 in all are either small 4 strokes, optis and we now have 3 Verados. We put anywhere from 400-1000 hrs. a year on these motors and we have had no problems so far.


----------



## MOTS (Apr 17, 2008)

I have an '06 25hp, been really satisfied so far. The 06 models and up are now Tohatsu made. Which is fine by me, you can't wear them out!


----------



## Bobhica (Apr 17, 2008)

I had an 07 5hp on my jon boat that I am seriously regretting getting rid of.  It could sit for a month and start on the first pull.  I was very happy with it.  BPS had great deals at the end of the summer, so if you could hold off until then that would probably be your best bet.


----------



## ptdecoys (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a 2007 30HP EFI it's great.. im still suprised on how little gas it burns


----------



## trckdrvr (Jul 25, 2008)

I know 2 duck hunting guides on Rellfoot lake that have them,and they both HATE them!These 2 guys run a big professional guide service and use their outboards everyday..and earn their living with their boats.
The one bought a brand new 60hp Merc bigfoot and the boat wont seem to plane out,he has had 2 different props...it just seems low on power?...his previous 60 did a good job.

The other guide bought a brand new merc.regular 60 and it wont' run at low idle...dies and restarts..dies and restarts...runs fine across the lake...just won't run a slow speeds... ...he is really getting frustrated,the last time i was over there you could tell he had all he wanted with that motor,he was getting so mad he would rev it up and slam it in gear....he said he has had it in the shop twice and he needs his boat...so he was just trying to deal with it till the end of the season.....i felt sorry for him,the old 40hp outboard he had did better than the new expensive 4stroke 60hp...piece of brand new junk merc.he just bought


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2008)

I have an 07 model 40 horse Mercury 4 stroke, and I really like it.

Oops, mine is a 2006 model. I still like it!


----------



## Buzz (Jul 25, 2008)

I have an 2006 75 hp Merc 4 stroke and a good buddy has an 2006 60 hp.   Both have been great and used a good bit.   Certainly no problems like what truckdrv said.   In fact, I haven't even seen any of those types of problems discussed and lurk on a lot of the boat / fishing forums. 

At least with the guy that bought the bigfoot, what kind of boat did he buy it for?    That engine is made for pontoons so that the prop sits further down in the water.   I figure it would be a very poor choice for a mod v or a large john type boat.


----------



## trckdrvr (Jul 25, 2008)

Buzz said:


> I have an 2006 75 hp Merc 4 stroke and a good buddy has an 2006 60 hp.   Both have been great and used a good bit.   Certainly no problems like what truckdrv said.   In fact, I haven't even seen any of those types of problems discussed and lurk on a lot of the boat / fishing forums.
> 
> At least with the guy that bought the bigfoot, what kind of boat did he buy it for?    That engine is made for pontoons so that the prop sits further down in the water.   I figure it would be a very poor choice for a mod v or a large john type boat.



yeah,i don't know why he bought the big foot...i do know that it is designed to haul/push heavy loads...and he has 'em thats for sure..
he put it on a 18x60 mod-v all welded side console.
he over loads his boat...at least double the legal weight limit(or more)..i've seen his boat so over loaded that it was just inches out of the water.8-10-12 guys and all the gear.....gee i wonder why it won't plane out!
but why did his old/previous 60-2stroke plane out?


and the other guy with the brand new merc 60 is just having fits with his...just wont run...(period)

I need a new outboard on my boat and i'll tell you what after seeing and watching all the troubles they were having...i won't be buying a new Merc.4stroke...nope.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 25, 2008)

They've sold a million of the things and you are basing your opinion on a sample size of two?  I'm not even sure the first one you mention is a problem.

Sounds like the guy with a brand new one needs to find a new shop or get Mercury Marine involved.


----------



## trckdrvr (Jul 25, 2008)

Buzz said:


> They've sold a million of the things and you are basing your opinion on a sample size of two?  I'm not even sure the first one you mention is a problem.
> 
> Sounds like the guy with a brand new one needs to find a new shop or get Mercury Marine involved.



i'M sorry sir...i have to base my sample size on 2.....it's the only 2 i've been out in...and they were both CRAP.

what do 'ya want from me?
.i'm just telling my experience...he asked.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Not looking for anything from ya bro, but when I want to buy a product I do a heck of a lot more research than what 2 people I know think of it.   You said _ "i won't be buying a new Merc.4stroke...nope."_ based on the opinion of two people, one of which bought the wrong product if he wanted to plane out a big heavy boat.   Not to mention you have the Internet at your disposal to solicit the opinion of hundreds of current owners, reliability and customer satisfaction surveys, etc.     Just seems really short sighted to me.

I have two friends that had major problems Honda Accords (blown engine and a transmission failure) and they wouldn't take another one if you gave it to them, despite that consumer survey after consumer survey says it's one of if not the most reliable car currently being made.

Finally you aren't telling us YOUR experience of owning one.   Your "experience" would be like me bashing Honda Accords because two of my friends had major out of warranty problems with theirs.


----------



## trckdrvr (Jul 25, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Not looking for anything from ya bro, but when I want to buy a product I do a heck of a lot more research than what 2 people I know think of it.   You said _ "i won't be buying a new Merc.4stroke...nope."_ based on the opinion of two people, one of which bought the wrong product if he wanted to plane out a big heavy boat.   Not to mention you have the Internet at your disposal to solicit the opinion of hundreds of current owners, reliability and customer satisfaction surveys, etc.     Just seems really short sighted to me.
> 
> I have two friends that had major problems Honda Accords (blown engine and a transmission failure) and they wouldn't take another one if you gave it to them, despite that consumer survey after consumer survey says it's one of if not the most reliable car currently being made.
> 
> Finally you aren't telling us YOUR experience of owning one.     The post asked *"Any Body Got One Of The New Small Mercury 4 Strokes Im Thinking About Getting One And Was Wondering What You Thought Of Them "*.   Your "experience" would be like me bashing Honda Accords because two of my friends had major out of warranty problems with theirs.



sorry,missed that part.....but.







i don't like'em...if you love'em then go buy one!


if 2 people in your family died of eating poison mushrooms...would you go on the internet and research and take polls to see how many people like mushrooms?...or would 'ya just give up mushrooms?

oh,and i don't like honda's either...so there!


trckdrvr


----------



## Buzz (Jul 25, 2008)

trckdrvr said:


> if 2 people in your family died of eating poison mushrooms...would you go on the internet and research and take polls to see how many people like mushrooms?...or would 'ya just give up mushrooms?



I am trying to figure out how family members who would go eat a poisoned plant  compares with vehicle or engine reliability?    I think you've missed the boat with that one pardon the pun.  

Let's agree to move on and hope other people who actually owns one of these engines will chime in.  I am quite sure that's what the originator of this thread and the moderators would prefer.


----------



## Shinyhead (Jul 25, 2008)

mmmmm mushrooms, I love mushrooms.


----------



## trckdrvr (Jul 25, 2008)

Shinyhead said:


> mmmmm mushrooms, I love mushrooms.



Me 2


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2008)

Let`s keep the thread on track about outboards.


----------



## LIGHTNING (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is number 3. 

 I met a guy on crooked creek about 2 weeks ago that had a brand new 90 hp yamaha that was broke down on the lake, he said that he had nothing but trouble out of the engine since he had it. He said that he had taken it back to the shop numerous times and they still hadn't fixed it. Doesn't sound like a very good engine to me either.



Buzz said:


> Not looking for anything from ya bro, but when I want to buy a product I do a heck of a lot more research than what 2 people I know think of it.   You said _ "i won't be buying a new Merc.4stroke...nope."_ based on the opinion of two people, one of which bought the wrong product if he wanted to plane out a big heavy boat.   Not to mention you have the Internet at your disposal to solicit the opinion of hundreds of current owners, reliability and customer satisfaction surveys, etc.     Just seems really short sighted to me.
> 
> I have two friends that had major problems Honda Accords (blown engine and a transmission failure) and they wouldn't take another one if you gave it to them, despite that consumer survey after consumer survey says it's one of if not the most reliable car currently being made.
> 
> Finally you aren't telling us YOUR experience of owning one.   Your "experience" would be like me bashing Honda Accords because two of my friends had major out of warranty problems with theirs.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 28, 2008)

LIGHTNING said:


> Here is number 3.
> 
> I met a guy on crooked creek about 2 weeks ago that had a brand new 90 hp yamaha that was broke down on the lake, he said that he had nothing but trouble out of the engine since he had it. He said that he had taken it back to the shop numerous times and they still hadn't fixed it. Doesn't sound like a very good engine to me either.



This is a thread about Mercury not Yamaha right?    Mercury used Yamaha powerheads for years,  but it's not a Yamaha engine.    From everything I am reading, Mercury quit using Yamaha powerheads in the 2007 models so whatever problems someone is having with a new 90 hp Yamaha doesn't seem to add anything to the discussion.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jul 29, 2008)

I bought a 9.9 in April 07 while I was on leave from Iraq along with a 14ft John boat. I mainly fish on the Olcmulgee River and I love the little engine. It pushes by moat up and down the river quite swiftly and runs excellent. It barely uses gas. I can go on the 3 gallons for several fishing trips and I usually go 20 minutes 3/4 throttle in which ever way I am fishing and then move around from there. I love it. Cranks good all the time. Right before I left to go back to iraq I filled up the tank and put sta bil in the tank and went fishing. Right before I got out of the river, I disconnected the fuel line and let it run the fuel completely out of the motor. Got back a year later hooked up the same tank of gas and it crunk up with 2 pulls. The only thing I sometimes regret is not getting the 15hp. Not that the 9.9 is too small, but its just the testosterone in me wanting the extra 5hp..lol


----------

